# NYC OEM Search & Rescue Team Set To Deploy To Haiti



## RWC130 (Jan 15, 2010)

*NYC OEM Search & Rescue Team Set To Deploy To Haiti*



> Team Hopes to be on the Ground by This Afternoon
> 
> WPIX & WCBS 1/14/10
> 
> ...





http://www.thebravest.com/FDNYNewsArchive/10/01/14a.htm


----------

